# Starter cord size chart



## Opihi59 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Fellow Addicts*--I apologize first since I have been away for the forum for quite a while. My bid for redemption though is that I recently worked in bringing down a massive Lychee tree in Wahiawa and accumulated quite a pile of split up wood both for smoking dead animals, and for burning in my fire pit outside on those frosty Honolulu nights we have been having. Yes, it is full-on, no-s##t winter in the Sandwich Islands, and I have been wearing socks in my flip-flops. Since I am now a reptile, if it gets into the 60s I have snotsicles hanging off my nose and I need a hoodie.
It's problems that seem to bring us back, so here I am. Of the various multitude of saws I used, I busted the starter cord on my old 015 Stihl Tophandle limbing saw in that last project, and of course will replace that, but it brought up the question of the right size cord. I did my usual broad innerweb search, and read thru a bunch of threads on the forum. I did find a promising thread from back in '13 that appeared to have a promising attachment but it wouldn't open. It did include commentary from 67L36 Driver who generally feeds me tons of good info, and has send me a chunk of rope in the past, etc, and all in all I _believe _I will need 3.5mm cord which I can get a hank of off of Amazon Prime.
So this raises the question, do we somewhere have on the forum or elsewhere a go-to thread, or a chart that summarizes just about any and all chainsaws from just beyond the stone age to the present, and codifies the starter rope requirements? While over the years my mad ninja internet skills have been honed somewhat, but then again, I am a Neanderthal knuckle-dragger both by background and personal preference and came up empty handed.

So--does anyone have such a chart that is likely here on the forum, only I couldn't find it? I've got a lotta saws, and don't mind buying up a variety of cord sizes to be prepared, but some of mine are worn, all are old, and I've found mic-ing them isn't too helpful since I likely changed them before with stuff like 550 parachute cord in desperation, but I do want to use the right sized cord. 

Happy to take your suggestions, I was planning on getting 3.5 for this saw, and a buncha 4.0mm for some of the other saws just to have on hand. My pile is in my sig, but I know there are many others out there who would love to have this information available.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 30, 2016)

Why not put calibers on the hidded (fresh) part of existing rope hidden in handle or from opposing end in starter housing. I have a roll of 3.5mm and find it quite veritile to use from blowers, top handles, hedge trimmers and saws up to say 70cc. If I had too I'd use it on my ms660 but oem spec would be around 4.5mm. 3.5 is a good all round size that works well. Only thing I would definately not use it for is my honda 160cc four stroke mower and saws above 90ish cc's like 395xp, ms880, 3120xp etc. I have found 'Stens' made in Germany to be good and reasonably cheap if purchased in a 100ft roll. I think I paid about $20 from memory. Its the best way to go if you have a lot of ***, you could spend $10 on one starter rope quite easily. I have replaced at least a dozed ropes from my roll and have plenty left.


----------



## Opihi59 (Jan 30, 2016)

I did put the mic on them, the results were variable even on the "new" portions of the rope inside the handle, and in the "non-wrapped" part of the spool. Really what is needed to accurately measure a soft rope is a calibrated series of holes to draw it thru, rather than a series of transverse measurements across only 2 points. Also since so many of my saws have likely had pull ropes replaced with whatever happened to be on hand for whoever the PO happened to be, duplicating an inaccurate replacement isn't really too helpful. I do appreciate your suggestions though.
While I can get by with a variation of rope calibers, I think it would be nice to see a chart on the forum that actually lists OEM specifications/requirements on rope dimensions for us simple folks to go by. I am guessing it's out there, I just couldn't find it by my lonesome.


----------



## atpchas (Jan 30, 2016)

Some reference points, at least for Stihl models. IPLs specify (measurements in mm)
020 - 3x800
026, 036, 046 - 3.5x960
066 - 4.5x1000


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 31, 2016)

Search Evilbay outdoor power equipment and find spools of 3 1/2, 4 and 4 1/2 mm starter coord. Those will cover 99% of saws.

Use the largest possible that will fit the pulley groove.

What you don't want is too small that pinches against itself.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 31, 2016)

By the way, the damn Ropers have an over wide pulley groove and a small guide hole. Combination sucks.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 31, 2016)

Usually it's not too fussy unless it's WAY off from the original. Have a rack with starter cord, I usually just eyeball the size when replacing.


----------



## Opihi59 (Jan 31, 2016)

And my eyeballs are so unreliable. As I had pretty much anticipated, I suppose I will stock up on everything from 3.5-4.5 mm via Amazon Prime, but I really hoped there would be a reference out there that would indicate what I should really be using. We all end up getting by, but I just hoped someone had a reference sheet with the various saws, and what the OEM standards were for cord size, etc.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 31, 2016)

Like Carl says, just buy some spools. I keep these on hand.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 31, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> Like Carl says, just buy some spools. I keep these on hand.
> 
> View attachment 482699


As usual, Guido goes for overkill. But maybe he collects weed whips and riding lawn mowers to boot.[emoji33]


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 31, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> As usual, Guido goes for overkill. But maybe he collects weed whips and riding lawn mowers to boot.[emoji33]



I think I have 5 weed whips and am down to 3 JD lawn tractors. Never know what you might need...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 31, 2016)

You can never have too many saws and the same goes for starter cord, just stock some of each size made. I could not even imagine one chart that could cover every possible make and model of pull start machinery for cord sizing.


----------



## AVB (Jan 31, 2016)

the 015 used 3.5mm x 960mm rope.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 31, 2016)

Opihi59 said:


> I did put the mic on them, the results were variable even on the "new" portions of the rope inside the handle, and in the "non-wrapped" part of the spool. Really what is needed to accurately measure a soft rope is a calibrated series of holes to draw it thru, rather than a series of transverse measurements across only 2 points. Also since so many of my saws have likely had pull ropes replaced with whatever happened to be on hand for whoever the PO happened to be, duplicating an inaccurate replacement isn't really too helpful. I do appreciate your suggestions though.
> While I can get by with a variation of rope calibers, I think it would be nice to see a chart on the forum that actually lists OEM specifications/requirements on rope dimensions for us simple folks to go by. I am guessing it's out there, I just couldn't find it by my lonesome.


I have never seen a list that provides the info you seek, it sure would be a good idea though. Even spec lists rarely mention starter cord diameter. However I know this for certain with Stihl, in the tech shop service manual/pdf they always mention diameter and part no of replacement starter cord. You can break the rules if you need to but so long as it fits within the starter assembly reel and its not too thick. Its pretty cheap by the spool, so doing what Guido does is not a bad idea one bit. You can never have 'too much' starter cord and fuel line in multiple sizes. It lasts and gets used. One of the first things I do to a used saw I get is replace fuel lines and starter cord, both of is really cheap security if you buy in bulk.


----------



## Opihi59 (Jan 31, 2016)

I kinda guessed that such a list would exist, some sorta big PDF file that had been compiled somewhere that was bookmarked in everybody's computers. I agree it would be good to have, but I suppose if it does exist, it's hidden beyond our innerweb sleuthing skill set. Anyway, thanks for all your input and contributions. I will order up some over a span of sizes for the rest of my saws, and some 3.5 for my old Stihl.


----------

